# Half Moon Hotel



## Mylo_ (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey,

My first contribution towards the site, hope you guys like the find? .

Once visited by Audrey Hepburn and Elton John became victim to a Tornado in 1995.

Enjoy...


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 2, 2013)

Great shots. Anyone fancy a cheap holiday? They even supply mattresses and golf bags here


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2013)

Great first report. Welcome to the site.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2013)

That was good thanks for sharing.


----------



## alex76 (Oct 3, 2013)

cracking images there mate


----------



## Quattre (Oct 9, 2013)

Now this is creepy! Well done!


----------



## g197- (Oct 9, 2013)

Great photos and views.


----------



## B7TMW (Oct 12, 2013)

I know this place well and was drinking cocktails there only weeks before Hurricaine Luis hit. I've been back numerous times and it's surrrounded by tails of corruption, insurance issues, compulsory purchase and the name Stanford. I'm always addened to see it like this.

It was covered on here a while ago by another member. I've no photos but your photos show the real state of the place now. This link covers the story well:

http://www.muppix.net/half-moon-bay-antigua-and-r-allen-stanford/

Theres another Derelict resort on the island down at Long Bay called the Dian Bay. I covered this one with a few shots a couple of years ago now. Thats a good one to do as well.


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 12, 2013)

*Great stuff dude!! Got some top pics there!! *


----------



## Mylo_ (Oct 13, 2013)

B7TMW said:


> I know this place well and was drinking cocktails there only weeks before Hurricaine Luis hit. I've been back numerous times and it's surrrounded by tails of corruption, insurance issues, compulsory purchase and the name Stanford. I'm always addened to see it like this.



As soon as I got home I found the page you posted. Gave me a great insight to why the hotel was left the way it was. The beach is on was one of the nicest on the Island. In fact loved the whole island and the people that were there. So nice and friendly, would love to go back some day.


----------



## B7TMW (Oct 17, 2013)

If ever you do go back, be careful if your tempted by the sea at Half Moon. The time I speak of above, we'd been in the sea all aftenoon and the current was so strong. When in that very Hotel for the sundowner, we were advised that even the locals rarely go in the sea as one poor guy was seriously injured while body surfing there. Its a very dangerous area to swim in by all accounts. 

When the hotel was open, that beach would have locals down there selling their wares and residents strolling / using the beach. It's litterally deserted now. Those buildings near the car park were a hive of activity back in the day. A bar and souvenier shops etc. Such a shame.

We are in Antigua a most years but the one I really want to see now is Sam Lords Castle resort on Barbados. We used to stay there in the late 80's and 90's. It closed (again amonst numerous rumous of corruption etc) and in 2010 the Castle itself, burned to just a shell. Again no one really knows how it started but that part was the heritage which held an argument to keep the place as a resort. So you can guess what people think. The Architecture in the castle was stunning. The ornate plaster work and period features were fantastic and I remember managers cocktail parties on the back terrace feeling very special. Looking at Goggle satellite you can still make out all the pools and the shell of the castle but the main accomodation buildings look to have all been demolished now. 

Another one that makes me sad.


----------



## sanchaaze1 (Oct 17, 2013)

*elton john*

im pretty sure that this was where the video" passengers" was done

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB86UzewPdo[/ame]


----------



## muppix (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice report Mylo, some seriously good images there.


----------

